# 90 Gallon Stocking question. Help.



## donjuan_corn (May 6, 2010)

Hey,

Just wondering. Right now I have a 90 Gallon - going with peaceful fish.

I have 2 uarus (spike and Ike)
2 Tin foils (Jay and Silent Bob)
1 Bristlenose

Looking to add 2 more or 4 more pending. 

Thinking 2 gold severums or 3 Clown Loaches. Or go with both and see who fits the tank better.

Or I could drop the Tin foils, and go with the severums, uarus and clown loaches.

Any imput would be good imput.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Drop the tinfoils. You'll be overstocked in no time with the tinfoils.


----------



## donjuan_corn (May 6, 2010)

so go with a couple severums and the loaches and drop the tinfoils? Figured that none of the species are hostile to just add some more filtration, running xp3 a the moment.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

That's what I think. The tinfoils will be eventually way too big for a 90 so why not just start with manageable fish now. Not sure if you want to go with just 3 loaches, but that's a personal choice I guess. I find them more attractive in bigger groups.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

I love tinfoil barbs!
When I get home I'll show you Smiladon's video's =) He inspired me!
And so did 12 Volt man on MFK =) he's got the biggest tinfoils~

Oh, btw... I agree with Gary... check out the link and watch the growth rate!


----------



## donjuan_corn (May 6, 2010)

My tinfoils are 6" already and I sold 2 that were 7", the uarus are at least 6-7". The tinfoils remind me of the sea gulls off of Finding Nemo and look great but ugh are they jack russells on speed. 

So maybe drop the tinfoils, don't do the severums and get 5 loaches? Do you think the tank is big enough? I have tons of hiding spots and caves.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I think you'd have fewer conflicts if you only had the Uarus. But people told me I should do EBJD's, and Oscar and 2 Chocolates in my 125 and I did and it worked ok. Too much fighting though. Now I have one JD 2 EBJD's and one chocolate and it's pretty peaceful.


----------



## donjuan_corn (May 6, 2010)

But Uarus, clowns and severums are some of the most peacful fish out there yes/no?


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I think Sev's are peaceful for cichlids, but they're still cichlids, and if you have a pair....


----------



## donjuan_corn (May 6, 2010)

Hmmmm. True that so maybe two uarus and a bunch of clown loaches could be fun.


----------



## Fishman21 (Apr 26, 2010)

reminder about how big Uaru's get (10 - 12"). You did not say how big "Spike" & "Ike" are right now, nor what filtration you have. They get messy

I have 3 X 6" Uaru's, 1 Angel and 2 BN pleco's and the tank (90G) is always in need of water change - twice a week. (that's with 2 Fluval 404's and 2 x AC70's which equates to about 12X filtration per hour)

I would hold back with more stock - they like good quality water


----------



## donjuan_corn (May 6, 2010)

Fishman21 said:


> reminder about how big Uaru's get (10 - 12"). You did not say how big "Spike" & "Ike" are right now, nor what filtration you have. They get messy
> 
> I have 3 X 6" Uaru's, 1 Angel and 2 BN pleco's and the tank (90G) is always in need of water change - twice a week. (that's with 2 Fluval 404's and 2 x AC70's which equates to about 12X filtration per hour)
> 
> I would hold back with more stock - they like good quality water


Both Uarus are about 6", I had 4 tinfoils closer to 7" and the two uarus, the bristlenose, a bumble bee catfish and a jeweled cichlid in there for almost a year with one xp3 and a fluval u4 and a strong powerhead, 25% water changes every week and I never had any problems. Test my water bi-weekly.

Three large pieces of drift wood, slate rock, no plants and standard gravel. Feed zucchini once every 2 weeks and mix between vegi chiclid food and pellets and blood worms/shrimp every 2 weeks alternating with the zucchini/any plants such as duck weed.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

=) Smiladon's tank~ Thought I show you his Tinfoils before you get rid of em!


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Yeah, Smiladon's is a 6 foot 125. So think about how far a 14" fish gets to swim in a 48 inch tank before it has to turn around.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Now that you said that... how big of a tank should these guys be in?


----------



## donjuan_corn (May 6, 2010)

I have been to Smiladons place already, it was a nice set up, but again i only have 2 tinfoils and I bought the power head because they swim in the current of it because I read up on the tinfoils before I bought them


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Humm.. i really really want them =) But honestly... after what Gary just said... that sounds very odd to even house em...
Even if i had an 8ft tank.. and lets say they're 12" each.. they're actually swimming a few steps and they'd hafta turn around again... 
really, what size should these be housed under?


----------



## donjuan_corn (May 6, 2010)

Before I bought them because they like to continuously swim, I was told to buy a powerful power head and when they want exercise it's kinda like a hamster on a wheel, My fish swim against the power head all the time and non stop, but I would say six - eight foot tank it awesome.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

The 125 is fine I think, but an 8 foot x 2 foot tank would be better.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Gary... after what you said... any size tank just seem so wrong now... I'd like a whole bunch in a tank... but that's not much room i guess...


----------



## donjuan_corn (May 6, 2010)

In the midst of selling the two tin foils, now to look for the clown loaches.


----------



## donjuan_corn (May 6, 2010)

Okay, totally shitty thing happened. My Uarus were very social when I had the Tin foils, now that they are on their own they are scared and run every time I come around. I totally forgot about shyness when no other fish are around. I've got a 90 gallon tank with rocks and driftwood and hiding Uarus.......

After my move i'm picking up 5 Clowns, man didn't see that coming.


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

thats sounded really funny the way u described that... 

good luck on the clown loach hunt


----------



## donjuan_corn (May 6, 2010)

Okay, Here is the list after the dust settle after the move.

2 Uarus
5 2 inch Clown loaches
6 Panda Coras
1 Albino BNP
1 Standard BNP

 Worked out great and looks amazing


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks great. Maybe a closer shot of the whole tank?


----------



## donjuan_corn (May 6, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Looks great. Maybe a closer shot of the whole tank?


lol. took these this morning closer up of the fish! But ya i'll try to ge a picture later with the actual fish in it!


----------



## donjuan_corn (May 6, 2010)

So, have the corys the clowns and the uarus, but no one is swimming at the top of the tank but the corys when they come up for air and maybe the uarus during eating, do you think black tetras or something schooling at the top might be a good idea? Want to have something that swims up top. Any Ideas?


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

Hatchets I think swim at the top.. i think there a lil boring tho .. i think a school of empire tetras or large cardinals


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Marble Hatchets. But the problem is they are jumpers....


----------



## donjuan_corn (May 6, 2010)

Okay, bought 3 speckled corys, and 11 tetras, 6 glo, 3 gold, and 2 silver tipt. I think i'm done for a while.


----------

